# Startup - Lights direction



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Why are the engine lights in reverse when I start my NCC system?

When I accelerate they automatically switch over.

Alan


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They do not change until you actually move in most decoders. It should change at speed step 1. You might also be able to force it by turning the headlight off and then on. 

The answers and setup are usually in the decoder manual. If you change direction while stopped, it may not change the lights. This stuff is usually very programmable, but can be complex, because there are all kinds of customization asked for by the rivet counters. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting as LGB MTS, Zimo and MRC decoders change with speed at zero with my Zimo and mts systems. Both sound and non-sound versions.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, as I remember, mine will also. Will check a couple of QSI's today. 

Greg


----------

